# 5D and 1D question



## ronlane (Oct 26, 2012)

There is a question coming. As I have reading and learning about the differences in FF and Crop sensor cameras and looking at a possibly upgrade I read that the 1D is not a FF camera. The sensor is actually between the crop and the FF.

I userstand that the 1D has a higher continuous burst but why would you put a crop sensor in your top of the line camera? Should this deter someone from moving from a 5D to a 1D?


----------



## ceejtank (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey - I think you might find this link helpful for looking into all the nitty gritty details.

DxOMark - Compare cameras side by side

I think a lot of times the 1D is used by professional sports photographers(where lots of light is available-because the 5d beats the 1d in low light I believe based on that comparison), so the 1.3 crop is decent for getting some closer shots, also with the burst rate at 10.0 on the 1d vs the 6.0 on the 5d, it makes taking more burst shots easier. The 1D also has (to my understanding - which could be wrong) a much better autofocusing system. 

I would say evaluate your uses before upgrading. If FF is big for you (you do a lot of indoor shoots with tight spaces) I would say the 5D is more. That being said the 5D has a higher rating in every category on DxO there. 

What camera do you have now - and what is it holding you back from doing that a FF or the 1D's 1.3 crop sensor would be better needed for? (what Im assuming is you have a 1.6 crop sensor currently)


----------



## gsgary (Oct 26, 2012)

Which 1D are you talking about because the 1DSmk1/2 and3 are full frame


----------



## jaomul (Oct 26, 2012)

There were 2 top of the line types, the 1d and the 1ds. I believe the fullframe 1Ds had a higher resolution, larger sensor and was primarily designed for all around and specific studio use. The 1d line had a slightly smaller sensor which increased the fov on lenses by a factor of 1.3 which gave sports and wildlife shooters a fairly big high quality sensor with a bit of apparent reach on their telephoto lenses. The fact that the res was smaller meant smaller files and a higher possible fps ability


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 26, 2012)

yeah, I've always felt that the 1D line having different sensor sizes was incredibly confusing for most people.  Like really Canon, you couldn't give two entirely different sized sensor bodies different line names?


----------



## ronlane (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks ceejtank. I currently have a T3i which is the 1.6. I get frustrated with the noise on it at times and can not seem to get decent night shots of the moon. For me, I think that the 5d will probably be better just because of handling low light better. The high FPS of the 1d is very attractive, but I don't think that it justifies the cost for me at this time.

I just find it hard to understand why the top of the line (1d) would be a crop sensor instead of a FF. Is it the 1.3 that allows the 10 fps burst rate?


----------



## ceejtank (Oct 26, 2012)

No.. the 1.3 doesnt have anything to do with it.  As mentioned by other members there are 1d's that do not have the 1.3 factor.  The higher FPS is most likely do to electrical components, sensor size, stuff like that.

I'm not an expert, but the 5D does have really good low-light reviews.  Can you give me a better understanding of what you're wanting for a "moon" shot? or post an example with the issue you are having?  It might simply be your settings are incorrect (this can happen if you shoot in auto mode as well).


----------



## ceejtank (Oct 26, 2012)

For moon photography - here is a good thread where a lot of users (not me on this thread, even though I put up a pic) listed their settings as well as the shots.  Might be a good guideline for you to start. Trial and error will be best.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum/297763-moon-photography.html


----------



## ronlane (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks. I am shooting in manual mode and have been using the setting that I have seen from ones that I like in flickr and 500px. Part of it may be my 55-200mm lense and possibly the camera set up.

I will post a couple of pictures on this thread this evening. I do not have any of the pictures on this computer.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2012)

I guess it's still (mostly) true these days, but back when they decided to go with two sensor sizes in the 1 series...the size of the sensor was a huge factor in the cost to make these cameras.  By making the 1D an APS-H size, rather than full frame, they probably saved A LOT.  Plus, a smaller sensor allowed for a smaller mirror & shutter etc., which helped to make it faster.  And of course, the 1.3x crop factor was welcomed by the target market, pro sports shooters.  

You have to remember that when they first did this, full frame DSLR cameras were just coming out and probably cost $8000.  It wasn't until the 5D came out, that full frame became 'affordable'.

The big difference between the 5D and the 1D is that the 5D is a nice sensor in a mid level body while the 1D is a decent sensor in a PROFESSIONAL body.  There are a lot of little things that you don't always see/read about that make a pro body so much better.


----------



## JAC526 (Oct 26, 2012)

I think most really high quality moon shots are tons of images stacked together.


----------



## ceejtank (Oct 26, 2012)

ronlane said:


> Thanks. I am shooting in manual mode and have been using the setting that I have seen from ones that I like in flickr and 500px. Part of it may be my 55-200mm lense and possibly the camera set up.
> 
> I will post a couple of pictures on this thread this evening. I do not have any of the pictures on this computer.



50-200 MM at a 1.6 crop factor of your T3i would give you 320 mm.  I'm assuming it's a camera settings issue and not a camera issue.  Try using spot metering when you take your next ones, but definitely put up an example (with EXIF data please) and maybe we can get this sorted out so you don't need to buy a new camera. But you might end up doing it. but it's worth a shot.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 26, 2012)

My original 1D was £4250


----------



## ronlane (Oct 26, 2012)

Okay, here are my latest two photos of the moon. The first was taken out in the country about 10:00 pm and the second was in the evening before the sun went down.




IMG_6636 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr




IMG_6705 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## user3977 (Oct 26, 2012)

Think you need to play with settings more, I have an xti and have taken a few good moon shots with little to no noise in it.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 26, 2012)

When the Canon 1D came out, the 1.3x size sensor was a compromise between sensor size, and cost of sensor. It is often referred to as being an "*APS-H*-size" sensor. According to Canon's Chuck Westfall, the 1.3x sensor was a compromise that Canon made, years ago, and that now that prices and fabrication to create 24x36mm size sensors are lower, and easier and more-efficient, Canon would be discontinuing the 1.3x or APS-H size, and going to the FF or roughly 24x36mm size, and MERGING the 1Ds FF "high-resolution" body and the 1D "speed" body into one,single model the 1DX.

The Canon 1D has been iterated multiple times. It has always been a high-quality, well-made machine, capable of superb results for the era in which it was current. Well, except for the thousands of 1D Mark III models that could not autofocus quite right, for 18 months....that's why the Mark IV was introduced. That was a huge, huge issue that Canon never really could get sorted out in the right way, and it caused huge public relations nightmares for them, and a lot of bad feelings. Back to your question: the 1D versus the 5D. I own a 5D and have for years, and it is a CHEAP BODY, with very,very basic subsystems...it is like an EOS ELAN 7, or in other words, a $389 film-era body, with digital guts. A Canon 1D is another animal--it is built tough, fast, and SOLID.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for helping me understand better about the 1D and the 5D.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 26, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> Which 1D are you talking about because the 1DSmk1/2 and3 are full frame



^ this


----------

